# Bolens 1250 pic with Firestone Ags



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi all,finally got those 26x12x12 Ag tires,you talk about getting bite,running about 10 psi in them with wheel weights,I may try to load them yet, I got a rel deal on them,one time shot $68.00 ea. they have 23 degree lugs for better bite,Thanks for looking, Rick


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks Good!!! Do you plan on plowing or useing a snowblower on the 1250? I see it still has the deck on.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Loooookennnnn Goooood Rick,

Those large frames were really made for the 26x12x12’s.
I don’t think they look right with anything smaller on them.
You can fit about 9-1/2 gallons of fluid in them, that’s about
75lbs ea. Don’t forget to paint the “BOLENS” on the wheel
weights.


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*Plow snow???*

not sure what to do,this may sound crazy,I hate to take it out in the snow,may do a little garden plowing in spring,I'm working on something,I bought a 1250 parts tractor,bad motor,I'm trying to put a TRA 10D engine in it,just for plowing snow,I don't think I'll be able to hook up pto assembly,I have a friend making me a crankshaft adapter to go to the driveshaft,I don't know if it will work or not,will see,fun to try anyhow.


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*painting Bolens on weights*

what color should I paint the Bolens letters?


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

My guess would be Bolens Red.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice.

I have a set of the Firestone ag's on my Ingersoll 444, and love them. NEVER get stuck any more. Mine are 8x16. Think I paid about the same for mine. I have a tire distruber I deal with on a daily bais, so I got a deal though.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Rick...

Here are the wheel weights I have on my 1250. First paint the 
entire weight white. Then paint the background of the “BOLENS”
area red. Don’t worry if you get some red on the face of the letters.
After the red is dry, get one of those small sponge rollers and 
lightly run over the face of the letters with a thin coat of white.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/WheelWeights.jpg">


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*weight painting*

Hey Thanks,looks super,I'll give it a try, Rick


----------

